# Wooo I had my first recital today!



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I was so excited when I got home I just had post! Today I sang in front of people other than my music teacher for the first time!  And it went great! I was very anxious to find out whether I'd do well on stage or have crippling stage fright. Turns out I loved it, it was a very small recital held at my music teachers church, but still this was a personal triumph. I didn't sing 'real' opera (I'm not ready for big girl opera yet), instead I sang 'Wishing You Were Somehow Here Again' from phantom of the opera. Ahh today was a good day.

Anyway, ahem, just thought I'd share!


----------



## edge (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations! That is a real accomplishment. Good luck to you in the future.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Fab! I'm happy for you.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Sing, my Angel of Music!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ CountessAdele, Nice going, and may you have continuing successes in your future musical career! :clap:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Good for you! All good wishes for your dream to come true!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Well done! 
Spend some time reliving that experience of triumph and making the memory as real as possible. 
It will be good to remember this in the future if you ever have a moment of nerves.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Countess on an important milestone in your career. Well done!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

YAY! Happy for you!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations ... always count your successes as wonderful achievements and take time to revel from the experience. 

Best of luck in all your future endeavours.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Haha what a wonderful support group I have here on TC!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Post a video or it didn't happen.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Post a video or it didn't happen.


We did record it, but I'm not going to show you guys!  There's a big difference between that crowd and this crowd (because this one actually knows how things are supposed to sound!). Haha _maybe_ someday when I've actually learned a real aria I'll post a recording.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> We did record it, but I'm not going to show you guys!  There's a big difference between that crowd and this crowd (because this one actually knows how things are supposed to sound!). Haha _maybe_ someday when I've actually learned a real aria I'll post a recording.


You see that little cute doggy standing besides me in my avatar? Well, his name is Milou (google it if you like) and he just told me he'd be very depressed if he didn't see the video. So, for the sake of Milou, and our unquenchable curiosity, please show us. :angel:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> [...]
> Anyway, ahem, just thought I'd share!




Hey, I can actually type :Thanks for sharing! without sarcasm. I just saluted you with my morning coffee.

:tiphat:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Thanks everyone! Haha what a wonderful support group I have here on TC!


Just remember us when you're a famous diva and we want our names placed on your backstage list!


----------

